# good book to learn shell programming



## bsaidus (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi!

Can you tel me please what is a good book to learn C/bash/sh?

Thanks.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 22, 2013)

bsaidus said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Can you tel me please what is a good book to learn C/bash/sh?
> 
> Thanks.



For learning all aspects of shell scripting using bash and sh, I recommend the Schell Scripting Primer which is published and hosted online by Apple Inc. The .pdf-file is perfectly formatted as a book, having ca. 350 fully indexed pages (US Letter size, 8.5Ã—11''), so a print shop should be able to turn it into a nice paperback at low costs.

There is also an online .html-version available.

I started learning C using The C Programming Language, Second Edition by Brian W. Kernighan and Dennis M. Ritchie, more than two decades ago. I have the copy of the book still around, but didn't look into it perhaps for more than 5 years.

I think that even nowadays, this book is a good start for beginners, because it is quite slim, i.e. it does not shock the reader with hundreds to thousands of pages describing concepts that might be useful once in a century. A book with the title "The C++ Programming Language" is a famous not recommended example from the shocking category.

Nowadays, for looking-up things, I am using online sources, but these are not available as books, so this is another story.


----------



## volatilevoid (Apr 22, 2013)

For bash scripting, I always found this reference quite useful. Has lots of examples too.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 23, 2013)

For reference I tend to use this one: Sh - the Bourne Shell.


----------



## bsaidus (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks,

But as a f*a*n of books, could you point me to a book to buy?


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 24, 2013)

bsaidus said:
			
		

> ... of books, could you point me to a book to buy?



Let me amazon this for you:


----------



## chatwizrd (Apr 24, 2013)

I thought people were born with this knowledge.


----------



## bsaidus (Apr 25, 2013)

chatwizrd said:
			
		

> I thought people were born with this knowledge.



YES I am! *B*ut what *I* don't understand is your discriminating comment! Simply I'm trying to get knowledge from experie*n*ced people.


----------



## volatilevoid (Apr 25, 2013)

bsaidus said:
			
		

> YES I am! *B*ut what *I* don't understand is your discriminating comment! Simply I'm trying to get knowledge from experie*n*ced people.


He obviously meant it as a joke...


----------



## jnbek (May 2, 2013)

chatwizrd said:
			
		

> I thought people were born with this knowledge.



Wait, you mean there are people who weren't born with this knowledge?? :stud


----------



## torr_from_fallout2 (May 4, 2013)

"UNIX for Programmers and Users"

(It has shell script programming for all the major ones)


----------

